# Escuchar fuerte música no solo daña tus oidos.



## Dano (Ago 1, 2010)

El otro día estaba escuchando musica todo lindo cuando escucho un paff muy fuerte, y todo el sonido se para.
Miro en la estantería donde tengo las PCs y veo que una de las torres se había caido contra el piso(medio metro de altura).
La pongo en su lugar de nuevo y la intento encender, apenas arranca antes del booteo escucho el sonido de una licuadora proveniendo del HDD.

El resultado 
















Supongo que el golpe hizo que una de las bancadas donde descanzan las agujas se rompiera, y cayeran los trozos sobre los platos...

Igualmente me hice una lijadora , al mal tiempo buena cara jaja.

Saludos

PD: Moraleja: Nunca coloquen una torre en un lugar donde se pueda caer por la vibración....


----------



## HADES (Ago 1, 2010)

gracias por el consejo lo tomare muy en cuenta!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2010)

Hace unos cuantos años, 1975 aproximadamente, estaba probando un equipo de bastante potencia para lo que era esa época y en ese caso también escuché un ruido fuerte, fue el cielorraso de yeso que se desplomó, unos 2,5 m2 de superficie. 
En ese momento decidí mandar a fabricar mis "Dummy Load´s" para probar sin destruir.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

Buen día.
Eso ya lo he notado hace ya mucho tiempo con los subwoofers y los gabinetes de aluminio (esos que son una porqueria), es decir, pones musica muy fuerte y si, empieza a vibrar un monton.
Otra recomendacion es nunca poner un sobwoofer debajo de un mueble (debajo de la mesa donde se pone el teclado), ya que hace retumbar todo y de forma peor. y por supuesto nunca arriba de un mueble (si en caso que sea uno de esos chiquititos de 12w), aunque aca o por lo menos me dirijo a los subwoofers de 100w

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 1, 2010)

Uy! Adiós a esos 500Gb 

Aún no me ha pasado algo como eso, solo una modesta vibración en la puerta de mi habitación (que solo se escucha de lado de afuera), y ahora con el Cielo Rasso, espero que no me vaya a pasar como con Fogonazo 

Dano, seguro no tenias respaldo de semejante capacidad y mas si estaba lleno.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 1, 2010)

¿¿¿¿solo una modesta vibración en la puerta de mi habitación, con esos parlantitos chiquitos ???? 

Ironia


----------



## Dano (Ago 1, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Uy! Adiós a esos 500Gb
> 
> Aún no me ha pasado algo como eso, solo una modesta vibración en la puerta de mi habitación (que solo se escucha de lado de afuera), y ahora con el Cielo Rasso, espero que no me vaya a pasar como con Fogonazo
> 
> Dano, seguro no tenias respaldo de semejante capacidad y mas si estaba lleno.



Por suerte la semana anterior había armado la PC principal que es la de grabación (2TB de capacidad), la música estaba respaldada, pero perdi muchos documentos y cosas importantes, una ca****.

Igual es una lástima que el disco se haya roto de manera tan tonta.

  El techo es de planchada de hormigón, aunque no veo rajaduras, si uno camina por el techo con los equipos al maximo se nota bastante vibración, ademas de que se transfiere por el techo a toda la casa y hasta el vidrio mas alejado empieza a vibrar, cosas del sonido...

Saludos


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 1, 2010)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


> Uy! Adiós a esos 500Gb


a mi casi me da un infarto cuando se rompio mi disco de 512Mb de una windows95  
llore por dias
lo siento mucho   Dano


----------

